# Class Attendence Roll Solution



## dancingalone (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone use those fancy software packages where a student just scans their membership card and their attendance is recorded into a database?  If so, can you tell me the name so I can investigate it for myself?

Thanks.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2010)

Solution Management and they also offer a thirty day free trail, so I looked into it and you need to have probaly about 100 students to make it worth your money and time.


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Solution Management and they also offer a thirty day free trail, so I looked into it and you need to have probaly about 100 students to make it worth your money and time.


 
Terry speaks the truth...


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, gentlemen.  I'm not at 100, but thanks to a new deal, my number of students have greatly increased at a second location.  I will look over this solution with great interest.


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 23, 2010)

I use a fancy piece of paper with check marks.


----------

